# Oklahoma Joe's "ash box"



## barefootbuck (May 23, 2014)

I've had my Okie Joe's smoker for about 5-6 years.   I love it.  EXCEPT...  The ash box drawer below the fire box is so thinned out, it is about to fall apart.  I don't know how many more fires I have left before it just falls off.   I can't find the "part" anywhere!   It is the one that slides straight out towards the front for dumping.  Suggestions????


----------



## smokey bruin (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Barefootbuck,

check out the link below, looks like you can buy a new fire box for $130. I had a trail master with a pull out ash tray like yours and it went south after 3 years.

http://www.charbroil.com/oklahoma-joe-s-longhorn-offset-smoker.html


----------

